# Great Home Theater Setup - happy at last



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi All

I just wanted to share my 5 bits worth on what I now have found as a great home theater setup.

First off I like most have had many different types of equipment over the years!

started with Nad went to Krell stereo & back to HT - Have a Yamaha RXV 1400 which I replaced with some real power Sunfire 7400 Power Amp.

Speakers - well I had Ruark Accolade speakers with my Krell, how I have Cerwin Vega speakers which are perfect for movies - I have the CLS 15" speakers 2 sets front & back

The best way to do a system is to use componets might cost more upfront but much cheaper in the long run - upgrading an amp for new functions every 2 - 3 years costs lots of money if you need more then 140 RMS per channel.

All in one systems are a great way to start or for the bedroom but thats where it ends!

as for a sub it's as important as the TV with out one not worth watching the movie - spend some $$ on a good sub it will last for years!

Hope this helps


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

Might be in the wrong section sorry


----------

